# Meine Weinrebe treibt nicht ganz aus!



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Unsere Weinrebe die wir letztes Jahr gepflanzt haben treibt dieses Jahr nicht ganz aus! Das heißt zwei Haupttriebe treibe nur etwa bis zur Hälfte aus, dann kommt nichts mehr. Naja an einem Trieb gibt es eine Lücke und weiter oben kommt noch ein Austrieb (siehe Pfeil).

Frage: Bin ich zu ungeduldig oder hat die Pflanze einen Schaden?


----------



## Lumita (19. Mai 2017)

Weinteben wachsen wie Unkraut. Einfach noch ein bisschen Geduld haben. Sollte 1-2 Äste mal nicht mehr auszreiben, dann nach der Ernte abschneiden. Aber dein Rosenbogen wächst dieses Jahr bestimmt noch zu. Liebe Grüße


----------



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Habe ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt?! 

Auf dem Foto sieht man zwei rot eingezeichnete Triebe. Im unteren Bereich haben diese schon schöne neue Blätteraustriebe, aber dann kommt keine neuen Blätter(Triebe) mehr. Lediglich links oben, ist ein weitere Blätteraustrieb gekommen. 

Also hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, die Pflanze hat einen Schaden, evtl. sind die Haupttriebe im oberen Bereich verfroren?


----------



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Hier noch mal zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## groecamp (19. Mai 2017)

Würde mal sagen...da ist der Frost dafür verantwortlich....ist bei mir so jedenfalls...


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Jup sieht bei mir und den ganzen Nachbarn ähnlich aus nach dem Frost.


----------



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Und was macht ihr jetzt, schneidet Ihr die Triebe ab oder wartet Ihr ob vielleicht trotzdem noch was kommt?


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Warte brauchst du da nicht mehr, was tot ist wird nicht mehr lebendig. Aber abschneiden tu ich frühestens im Frühjahr. Solange dient es als Ranghilfe und es kann nichts ausbluten bzw __ Parasiten können nicht über die Schnittstellen rein.
Aber der ein oder andere Weinbauer weiß da bestimmt besser bescheid


----------



## Francounet (19. Mai 2017)

Das war der Aprilfrost! Meine mussten auch noch mal frisch ansetzen, die frischen Triebe waren alle kaputt. Zum Glück kamen gleich danach die Nebenaugen. Lass die dürren Triebe stehen und ranke die neuen drum herum. Im nächsten Frühjahr kannst du dann alles putzen.
Viel Erfolg ... auch mit etwas weniger Trauben.


----------



## groecamp (19. Mai 2017)

so wie das aussieht ...gar keine Trauben....heul... und nicht die Trauben...


----------



## Francounet (19. Mai 2017)

Guck Dir die Fische an ... nächstes Jahr gibts wieder Trauben


----------



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Naja die hintere Rebe (auf der anderen Seite des Rosenbogens) bekommt reichlich Trauben...


----------



## Francounet (19. Mai 2017)

Siehst du ... und dann gibts auch noch Trauben in Flaschen


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2017)

Moin, wenn nur das Mittelstück nicht treibt und oben wieder Grün rauskommt, dann hat der Frost zugeschlagen, aber der Zweig ist soweit in Ordnung. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Wenn der sich so benimmt wie unserer, wird der Rosenbogen sowieso irgendwann wegen des Gewichts der Trauben umfallen.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Mai 2017)

Hei, normal schneidet man die Trauben im Hausgarten Ende Feb./März zurück, später bluten die Stummeln sonst.
Das tropft wie ein kräftiger Landregen :-(  (diesjahr hab ich es verpasst und mach den Schnitt dann lieber mit dem Sommerschnitt, dann bluten sie nichtmehr.
Da sieht im Feb. man noch nicht wirklich, ohne Anschnitt, was lebt und was nicht. Wenn die Augen grün sind, ist es zu spät.
Meine  Haustraube Phönix durfte eine lange Ranke behalten, weil ich einen Stamm der nixmehr brachte ersetzen wollte.
Die Ranke hat auch nur bis zur Hälfte gelebt, der Rest war eingetrocknet. Und jetzt wo du es erzählst, fällt mir ein, das es schon öffters so war.
Da würd ich mir jetzt kein Kop machen. Du solltest eh nächstes Jahr anfangen geziehlt zu schneiden, sonst kriegst Du ein Problem mit dem Durcheinander und Mehltau.
Meine wird auf Zapfen und Strecker geschnitten.
Das heißt, einen Trieb, vonmiraus 2 am Rosenbogen gerade drüberziehen.
Das sind die Leitäste, die nie geschnitten werden.
Die Seitentriebe im nächsten Spätwinter alle radikal auf 2 Augen zurückschneiden.
Da kommen dann je 2 neue Triebe raus. Das reicht vollkommen. Sonst wird das zu dicht und Trauben und Blätter bekommen Mehltau. Dann hat man garnix.
Nach der Blüte wird hinter jeder Traube nach dem 3. Blatt der Trieb gekappt. Auch um das ganze luftig zu halten.
Wenn die Trauben anfangen reif zu werden und die Vögel und __ Wespen interesse bekunden, zieh ich über die schönstenTrauben ein Beutelchen aus Gaze. Dann kommen die nichtmehr dran. Den Rest dürfen sie naschen, das reicht für uns alle 
Guten Appetitt.
Im Nächsten Frühjahr schneidest du wieder knapp am Leittrieb auf 2 Augen zurück.
Vg Monika

Die besten Anleitungen zum Trauben schneiden gibt es bei
Fassadengruen.de
Da hab es sorag ich verstanden ;-)


----------



## pogibonsi (19. Mai 2017)

Danke Biotopfan für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Die Traube hatte ich Mitte Februar zurück geschnitten und so wie Du schreibst die Seitentriebe auch auf 2 Augen gekürzt. Ausgeblutet dürften die 2 Haupttriebe von daher eigentlich nicht sein (?!), aber egal, ich wart jetzt mal ab wie die Rebe weiter wächst...


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Mai 2017)

Ok, dann ist ja alles gut
Vg Monika
Die sich schon auf die zuckersüßen Trauben freut...


----------

